# Hi all, new here



## Matt Tilghman (Jan 6, 2013)

Brand new here, guys!

I thought I'd start by showing my website: http://www.MattTilghman.com
I used to have a custom smugmug account but couldn't customize it quite like I wanted, so built one from scratch, and would love to hear your opinions.

I also might throw in a photo. Here is an old one that I recently re-edited:

"Out of Equilibrium"

This is a photograph of Panther Beach, an amazing location near Santa Cruz, California. When you look at this photo, you can just feel the movement of the earth (or at least I can). I can hear the waves relentlessy crashing the shore and then receding. I can feel the sun rising in the sky, and smell the dew evaporating off the grass. I can even see the sandy cliffs eroding away under the combined onslaught of the wind and mist. However, one thing which this photo does not convey to me as alive is the fog bank. Therefore, I must mention that it, too, was full of life on this day. It would come to the coast, right up to my face, and then recede a few hundred yards away, and then come back again. Over and over, just like the waves but on a different time-scale. It was a truly invigorating scene, a collaboration between all of nature's elements.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Matt, and welcome to Artistforum....very nice photos and great website, can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## Karolina (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello, 
these are amazing shots and amazing places!!!you have really good eye for shooting the pictures


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! Awesome pictures. Was pleased to see pictures from my state..very nice!


----------



## slackercruster (Jan 19, 2013)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Cristina (Feb 7, 2013)

Hy, I'm new here too. I'm a metal artist (I don't see a topic about metals here), but I'm also fascinated about photography... unfortunately I don't have a good relationship with my camera


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Christina, welcome to the forums...your art would fit in either sculpture or misc. art. I look forward to seeing your work. Great to have you here...


----------



## Cristina (Feb 7, 2013)

Thx, you can see some of my works on my website. I'm not allowed by all my clients to post my works, but some of them don't care


----------



## Cristina (Feb 7, 2013)

Matt, first I want to say that I've stared at your photos deeply fascinated...beautiful is much to simple to describe the cocktail of feelings that some of them radiate.
And second sorry for dropping in your post with my introduction


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow Matt. That is a great shot! Very nice flow, color, and texture.


----------

